# Thich Nhat Hanh



## Xue Sheng (Jan 21, 2022)

Thich Nhat Hanh
October 11, 1926 – January 22,  2022


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2022)

From Plum Village


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 24, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> .


What's the meaning of "."?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 24, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> What's the meaning of "."?


It indicates a moment of silence in remembrance of the deceased person.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 24, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> It indicates a moment of silence in remembrance of the deceased person.


Thanks! I didn't know that.


----------



## Buka (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## punisher73 (Jan 26, 2022)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 26, 2022)

.


----------

